# Help Needed Now



## helpnow (Mar 4, 2012)

i was driving home from work and was behind some young lads in a car going through the village there was a pidgeon sat at the side of the road , they beeped to scare it and as it took flight they swerved and knocked it out of the air, it fell to the pavement and began flapping like mad so i stopped and secured its wings with my hands and as it is a freezing night i decided to take it with me, but there is something seriously wrong , he is twisting his head and neck ( i assume his neck is broken) and he has blood coming from one side of his face and a swollen eye.. i have wrapped him in cloth as if he is not secured he just flaps and flaps and i fear he is doing more harm to himself, i have rang every vet and rspca but they all refuse to do anything out of hours and say that pidgeons are classed as vermin .. totally sick !!!!!! he is a beautiful bird and i hate to see him like this, he still have strong legs and no damage to his wings and i am able to get him to drink small amounts through a pipet ,, but his neck and head are so horribly mangled and i hate to think of how much pain he is in. i think he will die but i couldnt bare to think of him dying alone in the dark and cold in the middle of a busy village.... the vets are even refusing to come and put him to sleep out of hours, so i just ned help as i have no idea what i can do .. if its fixable and if i can help .. i will try anything .. quick replies please so desperate


----------



## helpnow (Mar 4, 2012)

Dont Just Read Please Help


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you for helping the poor pigeon. He could be concussed. The best thing I can suggest is that you treat him for concussion, details are *here*.

Check the list of *rescue centres* as well, there might be one near you that can help.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't know what you can do if his neck is broken. Maybe it isn't. I would keep him in a box on a towel in a warm and quiet place. Do you have anything like Metacam in the house?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Feefo, we must have been typing at the same time. Awfully glad you came in.


----------



## helpnow (Mar 4, 2012)

thankyou for replying .. i have made the rehydration fluid and have give him some through a pipet.. but i think hes getting worse.. his neck is literally the wrong way but he can bring it back to the normal angle... i dont understand how to further help him .. he is in a towel dohnut and his head is proped up he is warm and i give him fluid every hour but there is blood coming from the side of his head although his legs wings and back are very strong ... imagine his body is normal yet his beak is pointing to the ceiling and the top of his head pointing to the floor.. but he is able to move it to normal position on his own but he isnt .. i have no idea about birds but this poor thing just isnt improving .. i rescued him at around 6pm it is now 11.46pm :|


----------



## helpnow (Mar 4, 2012)

i also do not have metcam or any other animal painkiiler


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi, where abouts are you in UK?

Feefo has given you some rescue addresses so do hope you can find somewhere close to you.
Sadly at this time of day and sunday as well, it's going to be hard.

So glad to stopped to help the poor pigeon.
Nromally you'd want to keep an injured pigeon warm but as you're not sure if it's concussed that's not an option for now. However, do keep it in a box maybe that's lined with a towel so if it flaps it can't hurt himself any more.
I'd tend to want to let it be quiet and the box covered so the dark might calm it down and see how it seems in the morning.
Handling now might just get it too stressed and won't help it's injuries.

You've given it fluids so make it comfortable and keep it in the dark and quiet. Please come back to us if anything alters but keep us posted in the morning if it's still with you.

Thanks for doing all you have so far.

Keep in touch

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

It may well have been sick before it was hit and that's why it was in the road. obviously the blood is indicatve of a recent trauma which was most likely from the car.
You've done so much to try and help but for now, make it comfortable and let it rest as there's nothing else you can really do for it at the moment from the sounds of it.
At least it's safe and warm. Let's see what it's doing in the morning.
I can imagine you want to be doing something but any of us would have to do the same at this point not being able to get it to a vet at this hour.

It's very upsetting for you to see it in distress but being handled is going to stress it and it may settle if it's left quietly for now.

Janet


----------



## helpnow (Mar 4, 2012)

it is 1am now .. heard him flapping around in the box so went to see him .. one of his eyes is swollen but he is holding his head up slightly better than before although when he flaps he once again turns it in that awful way.. i have given him more rehydration fluid but he isnt taking it very well and i dont want to force and stress him more at this point .. i have decided to wrap a cloth around his wings as his flapping i feel will damage him more , he is in a towel dohnut and his wings are loosley tied to keep him as still as possible .. he is covered lightly with a pyjama top and is in a dark cardboard box lined with newspaper.. i am setting an alarm for every hour so i can go and check on him and give him water and if he is still alive tommorow i am going to find a bigger box for him and buy food.. any recommendations ? is there anythin further i can do to help him .. i no its silly but when i pick him up he looks at me and nuzzls into me as though he is desperate for me to save him and stop the pain .. i just cant see the terror in his eyes anymore .. i will leave him quiet now and hope for the best ... and if he does recover and is no longer in pain but still has the issue with his eye and neck i will keep him as i have a 10ft avery that is no longer used in my back garden! ..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You could put a soft cloth under him, maybe a towel folded, to give him something soft to be on.


----------



## helpnow (Mar 4, 2012)

yeah he is on a white new dusting cloth and newspaper shredded .. ill keep u updated.. although after ringing around everywere a rescue centre about an hours drive from me said they take wild birds and pidgeons and they have a flock that reside in their sanctuary but are free to come and go when they please so that sounds good although they said they cant take him if hes really sick as they dont have the funds or time to nurse him so ill nurse him and then give him to them i think when he can walk and eat. xx


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That sounds like a nice safe place to bring him. I hope he gets well. Thanks for trying for him. Please keep us updated.


----------



## helpnow (Mar 4, 2012)

will keep you updated


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Just checking in to see if there's any updates.

I do hope he made it through the night and you're able to see some improvement.

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Can you clarify whether this is a feral pigeon or a wood pigeon?

Instead of giving him water with a pipette try dipping his beak in the water, this often encourages them to drink...unlike other birds pigeons suck water up, with their heads downwards.

You could defrost a few peas and corn then pop them one at a time at the back of his throat, wait until he has swallowed one before you give another.

Janet mentioned that he could already have been ill when he was hit. There is a lot of *Pigeon Paramyxovirus *in the UK at the moment and the twisted neck is one typical symptom of that, there would usually be other symptoms which are listed on the link.. It isn't deadly but it is contagious to other pigeons and is a notifiable disease so pigeons that are suspected of carrying the disease are usually put to sleep. If you take him to a sanctuary choose it carefully. One of the "no kill" ones on the list would be best.

If you let us know your nearest city there might be someone that is not on the list that could help.


Cynthia


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Feefo said:


> ...Janet mentioned that he could already have been ill when he was hit. There is a lot of *Pigeon Paramyxovirus *in the UK at the moment and the twisted neck is one typical symptom of that, there would usually be other symptoms which are listed on the link.. It isn't deadly but it is contagious to other pigeons and is a notifiable disease so pigeons that are suspected of carrying the disease are usually put to sleep. If you take him to a sanctuary choose it carefully. One of the "no kill" ones on the list would be best.
> ...


While this is true, please dont read into it, that because the bird you have displays some of these symptoms prominantely, that he definately has PMV. 
As Cynthia says, There is a lot of PMV around, and while it is worth mentioning that it is a possibility, there is also a lot of other things that can cause the same neck twisting & unbalanced symptoms, and as in this instance, a hard collision with a solid object - the car and the road thereafter is one of them.
A pigeons nervous system is very complex & sensitive. Constant pressure on certain nerves is one of the things that throws the bird out of balance (the same way as ear infections can cause similar unbalanced feelings in humans).
Swollen areas can very easilly put pressure on these nerves causing the bird these effects, especially if the bird is hit on the head or back as these areas are not that well protected for hard knocks.
In general, after a knock, once any swelling has gone down (if there is no permnanent nerve damage), the full senses return, but this can take some time depending on how badly the bird has been hurt.
In PMV cases the same applies, but symptoms can re-occur when the bird is under stress as PMV also attacks the nervous system & can weaken it considerably.


----------



## helpnow (Mar 4, 2012)

hiya everyone, im glad to say he made it through the night and seemed much stronger and was trying to fly in the morning , the rehydration solution really helped but his neck was still twisted, i felt it was best to seek better advise so rang around a few rescue centers checking that they had a no kill policy and finally found one that would take him and had a no kill policy so i drove him down and stayed while he was checked by the on site vet, he does not have PMV it is purely a concussion but his nerves are very dmaaged., there is a specialist that comes mondays and wedensdays going to the cneter so will be checking on him later today ... so will know more after that, i have said if he cant be released that they can intergrate him with their flock and he will be free to come and go... they did say the concussion was very bad though and that its possible he has neurological and nerve damage, but they will do what best for him.. hopefully he gets better i have to go back in 2 days to check on him x


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you so much for finding a no-kill rescue to take him to! 

Quazar, I know why you posted but *concussion* was recognised as the most likely cause of his injuries, hence my first post - however many rescue centres put pigeons with what members of this this forum would classify as "neurological symptoms" down because they don't have the isolation facilities for birds that are suspected of having PMV. Rescue centres diagnose PMV on the clinical symptoms.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

helpnow said:


> hiya everyone, im glad to say he made it through the night and seemed much stronger and was trying to fly in the morning , the rehydration solution really helped but his neck was still twisted, i felt it was best to seek better advise so rang around a few rescue centers checking that they had a no kill policy and finally found one that would take him and had a no kill policy so i drove him down and stayed while he was checked by the on site vet, he does not have PMV it is purely a concussion but his nerves are very dmaaged., there is a specialist that comes mondays and wedensdays going to the cneter so will be checking on him later today ... so will know more after that, i have said if he cant be released that they can intergrate him with their flock and he will be free to come and go... they did say the concussion was very bad though and that its possible he has neurological and nerve damage, but they will do what best for him.. hopefully he gets better i have to go back in 2 days to check on him x


Good to hear about the rescue center, sounds good, keep us informed on his progress 




Feefo said:


> Thank you so much for finding a no-kill rescue to take him to!
> 
> Quazar, I know why you posted but *concussion* was recognised as the most likely cause of his injuries, hence my first post - however many rescue centres put pigeons with what members of this this forum would classify as "neurological symptoms" down because they don't have the isolation facilities for birds that are suspected of having PMV. Rescue centres diagnose PMV on the clinical symptoms.


Cynthia, I was only pointing it out to "helpnow" as some folks, especially newcomers that dont know much about pigeons, just jump to conclusions, and also as you pointed out some rescues dont have the time, or resources to individually take care of "neurological" injured birds irrespective of why they are that way.


----------



## helpnow (Mar 4, 2012)

i had no idea about pidgeons, so thats why i joined this site.. i have said if they at any point dont have the time to look after him but he is saveable i will take him back as long as they point me in the right direction on how to care for him , if he is in pain and no saveable though they will put him to sleep but fingers crossed it wont come to that... i work in the rspca and am only 19 but i am aware that taking him into the rspca would not have been an option which is sad i i think they should change policies... the rescue i sent him to have a no kill policy but are having financial issues so i gave a donation in with the pidgeon who i named ( mr pidgey) ino original and have said that if money for him becomes an issue i will pay for his antibiotics etc.. his next was in a bad way i think severe nerve damage has happend but im no expert i just hope he is saveble.. you never know i may end up with a disabled pigeon .but im happy to look after him as long as he is not in pain x


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Well...you have done very well by Mr. Pidgey and it is quite amazing he actually made it thru the night. Pigeons are fighters, they will hold onto life very dearly.

Great also that you will be able to rest assured he is in good hands and nobody will be trying to kill it while in the facility.

Hard to say about concussed Pigeons...many look in horrific shape but seem to come out of it and regain most of their abilities. Then again, some do not. There is a point where quality of life becomes an issue. I do hope your buddy continues to show improvement and can at least get back to a level of a good quality of life.

Keep us posted, you are a good person...and you took ALL the right steps.... and thanks for caring !


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Glad to read the pigeon is in good hands.
Well done to you for going all out to find help.

Do you mind saying which centre you found that has this 'no kill' policy just in case it's one we don't know about and can put rescuers in touch in that area in emergencies.
Sometimes policies alter and so it helps if we can keep out list up to date.
If it's near me in the Midlands I 'd be very happy to use them and donate anything to help them carry on.

Keep us posted if you have any news,

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you for seeking out the best help for the pigeon. I am glad that you knew enough about the animal rescue situation here in the UK to track down a good rescue centre. I hope that he will make it, but if he doesn't it will be because of the damage done by the car, rather than because of lack of love or care after his accident. What I hate is when they are PTS needlessly, or left to die cold, frightened and abandoned.

I would like to send the rescue centre a donation too, for other pigeons that come their way......could you PM me the name of the centre?

It was also good of you to offer to have the pigeon back for nursing care if he needs it, he will be in good hands if he goes back to you.


----------



## helpnow (Mar 4, 2012)

couldnt have dreamt of leaving him out in the cold scared and alone to die.. he was a little ray of sunshine fighting for life and asking for nothing but to live .. some humans should take a leaf out of his book .. mr pidgey is in the best hands now and wether he recovers or is the worst comes to the worst then atleast he will be happy .. the rescue centre was freshfield animal rescue in liverpool .
Liverpool Centre

Telephone: 0151 - 931 - 1604

Freshfield Animal Rescue Centre 
East Lodge Farm, East Lane, Ince Blundell, 
Liverpool L29 3EA 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 


Wales Centre

Telephone: 01286 - 880 808

Freshfield Animal Rescue Centre 
Horse and Pony Sanctuary, 
Bryn Melyn, Lon Pant-y-gog, 
Nasareth, Caernarfon 
North Wales, LL54 6DU 

there is the infromation for both the wales and liverpool ones.. they have a no kill policy and are self funded .. they keep feral cats, pigs, all wildlife and have a successful hedgehof foster programme and pigeon foster programme they also have their own flock that come and go as they please of doves and pigeons but there is always shelter and food available for them .. they do a wonderful job and i think i will now be volunteering in the wildlife section as they are short staffed.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks you so much for that info, I'll certainly send them a donation anyway and tell them how I heard about the work they do. Mr Pidgey will have done some good with his life and either way it won't be wasted what ever happens to him. I wish him all the best!

Great that you're willing to offer them help too as a result of this encounter with a special pigeon. 

Janet


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

This whole story has really touched my heart. Wishing Mr. Pidgey all the recovery strength to survive, and our hearts are filled with anticipation and hope!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow...sounds like a magnificent place !!!! He is in the best of hands (besides yours)!


----------



## Tashy/Rob (Jan 18, 2012)

Give me 2 minutes in a room with the driver of the car......


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, I hear that....

I am just glad that such a facility exists and Helpnow was able to find it....


----------

